# men are difficult ?



## Soveryalone (Jul 19, 2013)

I am just wanting the advice/input from the ladies , early this morning I was told that i am "difficult", Now i am a guy and i thought the "difficult " label was given by insecure and impatient men TO women , not the other way around, i didn't realize "difficult" could be used by women to refer to a man as well ? any thoughts ? I am a big believer of intent/tone of language , and i would never use the word difficult to describe anyone, i think i would go with delightfully challenging instead?  have others used this word as well ? is it possible to remain happy with someone you find "difficult" ??


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Perhaps you already identified the issue. She might not find being challenging for the joy of being so "delightful."

Life isn't the high school debate team. So if you are often "delightfully challenging" AKA argumentative or worse, passive aggressive about it ...

Do you find yourself arguing a lot just to do so?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

To have to deal with a delightfully challenging person on a regular basis can be distraughtedly (is that a word?) annoying. It can make getting anything done even harder. The word 'difficult' doesn't belong to any gender. If you are behaving in a manner that is making your wife want to tear out your hair, than you are difficult to be with. And, yes, it can make finding happiness with someone you deem difficult to be difficult.

Are you sure she wasn't teasing? Can you elaborate on what prompted her statement?


----------



## OpenWindows (Dec 25, 2015)

A person is "delightfully challenging" when you're getting along with them well, and if they know when to stop. Otherwise, the same person is "difficult".

In other words, she thought it was cute for a while, but now it's annoying and she wants you to lay off a little.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Soveryalone said:


> is it possible to remain happy with someone you find "difficult" ??


You know how it's said that for a relationship to be healthy there has to be nine positive comments for every negative one? I think it's the same for difficult interactions. 

Challenging/argumentative interactions are negative. They aren't cute, impressive, or even entertaining (unless your hobby is debate). If you are that way very much of the time there are very likely not enough positive/supportive/harmonious interactions to counteract the negative. 

And yes, men can be difficult or high maintenance. That isn't reserved for women.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Or where you labelled difficult for calling out a sh!t test?


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Soveryalone said:


> Now i am a guy and i thought the "difficult " label was given by insecure and impatient men TO women , not the other way around, i didn't realize "difficult" could be used by women to refer to a man as well


You ARE kidding, aren't you? 

I'm sorry but..what is WITH men/women who tend to think that one gender AS A WHOLE thinks/behaves or is "supposed" to think/behave a certain way?

Let me straighten it out for you...

SOME women can be "difficult"...
SOME men can be "difficult"...

SOME P-E-O-P-L-E can be "difficult". 

Now, having 'said' that, it would be 'difficult' to ascertain what 'difficult' means...to YOU...or HER...without more HONEST information at LEAST from YOU. 

Please give us an example of what you think/she thinks as you being "difficult"...


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Men can be difficult, yes most definitely. As can women. It's not such a bad thing to say. As others have asked: can you elaborate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can think of a few worse words to be called.. (Narcissist, Pri*k, Loser, Jerk, selfish A-hole, Pathetic, manipulating, etc)...

So what was happening/ being discussed when she spoke this TO YOU... what were you "difficult" about ...or as you would describe ...being "delightfully challenging" ?? 

I can be difficult once in a while...a little hard to please ...it creeps in now & then... I wouldn't find it insulting if he told me I was difficult on one of those days.... I'd agree with him!

Then I'd have to







.... take accountability that I am pushing his comfort bar... and reign it in some...that's all.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Regardless of gender, "debate" should never be employed within the confines of a loving relationship, where two people are supposed to be deeply in love with each other!

Simply save that argumentative avocation for either moot court in law school, or for the collegiate or high school forensics team!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Soveryalone said:


> I am just wanting the advice/input from the ladies , early this morning I was told that i am "difficult", Now i am a guy and i thought the "difficult " label was given by insecure and impatient men TO women , not the other way around, i didn't realize "difficult" could be used by women to refer to a man as well ? any thoughts ? I am a big believer of intent/tone of language , and i would never use the word difficult to describe anyone, i think i would go with delightfully challenging instead?  have others used this word as well ? is it possible to remain happy with someone you find "difficult" ??



I think us guys are labeled difficult because we don't do whatever our woman want. Then we are difficult.:grin2:

Us guys are more get to the point, have a plan and get it done yesterday.

The ladies are more lets talk about it to feel better and socialize and we'll get around to it one day.

Guys could be difficult because they aren't listening to their woman's needs instead of trying to solve it.

Women could be difficult because they don't want to solve the issues and only talk about it.


----------

